# Who do you believe???



## tomgou (Jan 30, 2010)

The polynesian Isle 4 board is asking for your votes so they can pick who is on the board while DRI is asking on a seperate proxy to vote their slate. Each 
group is telling you the other group is not being honest?? What would you reccommend???

thanks
tom


----------



## pranas (Jan 30, 2010)

Board  not DRI


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 31, 2010)

I go with the board too.

Sue


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2010)

Definitely, send your proxy to the board, and don't send it to Diamond.


----------

